# Fehler im Buffed Charakterplaner



## Greenleave (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe defs

ich habe heute folgende Fehler im Buffed Charakterplaner entdeckt:

Die Verzauberung: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29196 kann zwar auf den Helm gewirkt werden, wird aber nicht mitgerechnet

Die Verzauberung: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=35500 ist nicht vorhanden

MFG Greenleave

Edit: Danke fürs Verschieben, das forum hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Buckflip (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...ich habe das Gefühl da wird noch mehr nicht mit eingerechnet.
Ich habe die Daten aus der WOW-DB übertragen lassen und merkwürdigerweise ganz andere (weit niedrigere) Werte in allem als ig.
Da wird aus knapp 27% krit mal eben 21,x usw.
Bei den atts fehlen immer knapp 100 Oo
Ich habe alles überprüft. Rüstung inkl. gems & Verzauberungen, sowie Talentbäume stimmen.
Mache ich was falsch? Hob i wos vergessen?
Oder gehts noch wem so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

PS: Vergleich pur, also ig ohne buffs etc.


----------

